# Parts for Italian floor corker



## barryjo (Dec 5, 2013)

Does someone have a source for parts for the Italian corker? If so, please share. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 5, 2013)

Give George a call at The Winemakers Toystore - www.finevinewines.com He can probably help get the parts if he doesn't have what you need in stock.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 6, 2013)

My advice is this.. Floor corkers are SOOOO cheap. Why by the parts when you can get a new one for around $80?


----------



## Startwining (Dec 7, 2013)

What parts do you need? I have over the past year from losing things while moving have replaced majority of the parts from local hardware stores.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Dec 7, 2013)

Ive got the brass jaws for them, thats about the only replacment part Ive seen.


----------



## barryjo (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. It appears I got ahead of myself in the parts department. The (borrowed) floor corker had a problem with the pin that goes thru the handle. It is a shoulder bolt and not available in stores. The problem was the bolt had worked loose and deformed the hole in the frame. Consequently, when you pushed down the lever, the arm would deflect to the side and the plunger was offset. Reforming the handle was a poor solution. I subsequently put a piece of metal behind the nut holding the bolt to prevent the movement. Appears to be working. Will have to cork some wine to test. (Darn!)
Thanks again. 
PS: A big advantage to making wine in the North country is it cuts way down on fruit flies.


----------

